# The People Of Walmart



## lilnixon

What were they thinking


----------



## nixon

One can only imagine how bad the folks at KMart look !


----------



## muleman RIP

I like the old pickup!


----------



## Erik

that's what i was thinking, too muley.


----------



## Doc

Walmart People:


----------



## Doc

I don't see how these people even get through the door.  The walmart greeters are slacking.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> View attachment 107268



My eyes.
Help.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------

